# Ghrp-6 weight gain



## Wadey (Jan 28, 2011)

So i have been reading alot online about peoples experience with ghrp-6 and the weight gain side effects. From what i can gather, is it a water retention issues that appears to cover the fat burning capabilities of the pep, and after a cycle of say 12 weeks, if i was to cycle off, the water retention would susbside and the positive results of the pep would be revealed. I appologise if i sound nieave to any of this but i am still learning. 
Ps. Thanks to all that post their knowledge on this site.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 28, 2011)

No you actually gain fat b/c the peptide makes you really hungry.  The way to do it is no carbs or fats for and hour before and after every dose. That should keep the fat at bay.


----------



## stylus187 (Jan 29, 2011)

Wadey said:


> So i have been reading alot online about peoples experience with ghrp-6 and the weight gain side effects. From what i can gather, is it a water retention issues that appears to cover the fat burning capabilities of the pep, and after a cycle of say 12 weeks, if i was to cycle off, the water retention would susbside and the positive results of the pep would be revealed. I appologise if i sound nieave to any of this but i am still learning.
> Ps. Thanks to all that post their knowledge on this site.


Ghrelin, is the reason people get hungry while on this pep. Dont apologize for asking a question. Thats what this forum is for. If you are worried about fat gain, I would not use this pep. I can only speak for myself, "obviously" but even at low doses of ghrp=6 makes me hungry as hell. I switched to Ipamorelin, and I no longer deal with the hunger issues. One piece of advice I can give you is, do not dose right before bed, You will get hungry, I promise. You can use the ghrp-6 during the am hours. I would dose Ipamorelin pre bed time at 100mcgs with cjc 1293, or cjc no DAC. If you are strict enough to fight hunger pains while trying to sleep, stay with the 6, if you struggle with this, then switch to Ipamorelin. I see you asked about a 12 week cycle???  WHY??? This 12 week point is actually where the convereted igf is doing its job. I believe people cycle hgh, and peps due to one reason, cost of products, especially HGH. You can pm, with any questions. Ghrp-6, is good for strenth gains, all the research Ive read suggest that ghrp-6 acts like a dht based anabolic for strength gains, Im not 100 pecrent about that last statement, but this is what the data provides. best wishes!!!


----------



## Wadey (Feb 6, 2011)

*Massive dosage*

Thanks glycomann and stylus, i have been on ghrp-6 for almost a week now and thankfully the hunger hasnt affected me, my flat mate has suffered worse in this respect, he has never been a big eater but now he is out eating me. I took glycomanns advice and eat clean either side of the injections. I am doing 150mcg twice a day. At first i stupidly misread the dosage advice and was using 0.15mls per go, instead of 0.04mls. So i was using about 1000mcg the first 2 days. Lucky you cant overdose on this stuff.
Anyway no reportable results yet, except that people are saying my skin looks really good? I read a few posts from people who said it cleared up their skin. Bonus side effect i guess.
Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## Gawd (Feb 6, 2011)

Wadey said:


> Thanks glycomann and stylus, i have been on ghrp-6 for almost a week now and thankfully the hunger hasnt affected me, my flat mate has suffered worse in this respect, he has never been a big eater but now he is out eating me. I took glycomanns advice and eat clean either side of the injections. I am doing 150mcg twice a day. At first i stupidly misread the dosage advice and was using 0.15mls per go, instead of 0.04mls. So i was using about 1000mcg the first 2 days. Lucky you cant overdose on this stuff.
> Anyway no reportable results yet, except that people are saying my skin looks really good? I read a few posts from people who said it cleared up their skin. Bonus side effect i guess.
> Thanks again for your replies.


1000mcg of GHRP-6 and you didn't get hungry?
I heard people taking doses of 300mcg getting huge increases hunger.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gawd said:


> 1000mcg of GHRP-6 and you didn't get hungry?
> I heard people taking doses of 300mcg getting huge increases hunger.


 Gawd, I always dosed my ghrp's with mod grf 1-29, or cjc-1293, Even at low dose of 100mcgs each, always made me hungry. If you are just running the ghrp- 6 I think you might be wasting your efforts as well as cash. If you dont hungry at all or even a little flush or a heat sensation in your head and face, it might be a fake. Im not saying it is, but at the very least you should be feelin hungry.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wadey said:


> Thanks glycomann and stylus, i have been on ghrp-6 for almost a week now and thankfully the hunger hasnt affected me, my flat mate has suffered worse in this respect, he has never been a big eater but now he is out eating me. I took glycomanns advice and eat clean either side of the injections. I am doing 150mcg twice a day. At first i stupidly misread the dosage advice and was using 0.15mls per go, instead of 0.04mls. So i was using about 1000mcg the first 2 days. Lucky you cant overdose on this stuff.
> Anyway no reportable results yet, except that people are saying my skin looks really good? I read a few posts from people who said it cleared up their skin. Bonus side effect i guess.
> Thanks again for your replies.


 1000mcgs!!! no hunger, brother it sounds like it might be a fake. Ive never met anyone, who did not get at least a little bit ravenous, while on this compound. pm. your supplier, as I too, am having problems with my last batch of peps.


----------



## Gawd (Feb 7, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Gawd, I always dosed my ghrp's with mod grf 1-29, or cjc-1293, Even at low dose of 100mcgs each, always made me hungry. If you are just running the ghrp- 6 I think you might be wasting your efforts as well as cash. If you dont hungry at all or even a little flush or a heat sensation in your head and face, it might be a fake. Im not saying it is, but at the very least you should be feelin hungry.


Yea, I was referring to the OP's comment bout the 1000mcg dose.


----------



## undecided (Dec 24, 2011)

i gained weight even though I did not eat more than before. Mostly fat around the midsection....wth? 100Mcg cjc pre-bed + 100mcg ipa pre-bed. 100mcg cjc on waking + 100mcg ghrp-2 upon waking.


----------

